# Eric at TrueSpotScopes.com



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I was looking for a 4X lens for my 42mm Sure Loc Black Eagle Scope. I wasn't hearing much about the Falcon lens and didn't want to spend $200+ on the Black Eagle Svarowski lens.

I found Eric on this site as he is a sponsor. Sent him a Pm and called him. Eric makes the retainer lens to for my scope, so for under $80.00 I got a 42 mm retainer ring and his premium lens for my set-up. The lens is glass too, not a polycarbonate. 

The lens is awesome and the retainer ring worked sweet. I ordered this on a Monday and had it by Thursday for my spot league. Eric is great to talk with on the phone as he and his wife are spot shooters and understand archers wanting a great lens but not spending a fortune on one.

If you looking for a lens for your set-up, check out www.truespotscopes.com

Thanks again Eric! :thumb:


----------

